# CV19 truth!



## Floridatennisplayer (May 19, 2020)




----------



## win231 (May 19, 2020)

Or, leave the TV on, laugh, & wash your hands.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 19, 2020)

Nonsense. I never read in any paper nor heard on any news that anything in your list was "Going to kill us all!"
Perhaps those who believed the Mayan calendar prediction.
Kill some yes. All of us? NO.
For those of us with health issues who fear getting it, we have a valid reason.


----------



## Don M. (May 19, 2020)

There are always illnesses floating around that can cause extraordinary numbers of deaths.  My old Mother, bless her heart, died from West Nile virus which we suspect she contracted while working in her flower garden, and got bit by a mosquito.  Reasonable people don't "poo-poo" these illnesses...instead, they recognize the risks, and take whatever steps they can to minimize their exposure.  With regard to the current CV-19 mess, since there is so little really known about it, and no proven treatments, prudence dictates that individuals should not press their luck.


----------



## peppermint (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Judycat (May 19, 2020)

Ah just change "kill us all" to "ruin your bliss".


----------



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

Going on six months and we still can't get a straight answer as to what the hell is going on.


----------



## StarSong (May 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Going on six months and we still can't get a straight answer as to what the hell is going on.


Perhaps that's because there are not yet clear answers. Doctors, biologists, epidemiologists and other scientists are still trying to figure this out as it unfolds before them.    

Politicians are generally unhelpful in times like these because they muddy already swampy waters. Since clarity is rarely their motivation they persist on jockeying for position. Just like they are now.


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

Didn't quite know where to post this:


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (May 20, 2020)

Wow Pinky!  This was amazing.


----------



## Camper6 (May 21, 2020)

We know what is going on. We don't know how to stop it. We know that smoking causes lung disease. People still smoke.


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Pinky (May 21, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Wow Pinky!  This was amazing.


It is a long video. I forwarded through some of the beginning, and don't agree fully with everything. Still, it is quite interesting.


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2020)

He's a pretty infamous anti-vaxxer with an axe to grind and zero medical credentials.  It's hard to take him seriously.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 21, 2020)

@Don M.

You wrote: "Reasonable people don't "poo-poo" these illnesses..."

Actually, several of those illnesses cause lower GI distress, so, yeah, people DO poo-poo those illnesses, whether they're reasonable, or not!

(Save it.  Yeah, I know.......)


----------



## C'est Moi (May 21, 2020)

StarSong said:


> He's a pretty infamous anti-vaxxer with an axe to grind and zero medical credentials.  It's hard to take him seriously.


Are you referring to that video of Dr. Zack Bush, MD?   Apparently he is triple board certified as an internist, endocrinologist, and in hospice care.   Not sure how that equates to "zero medical credentials."


----------



## StarSong (May 21, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Are you referring to that video of Dr. Zack Bush, MD?   Apparently he is triple board certified as an internist, endocrinologist, and in hospice care.   Not sure how that equates to "zero medical credentials."


Sorry if I was unclear.  I was referring to Del Bigtree.  Prior to investing over an hour of my time to a youtube video, I vet the source.


----------



## Lewkat (May 21, 2020)

I was just checking the Worldometer which give us the figures of everything and anything that is  going on globally and the update today in various U.S. states and countries now are admitting the numbers are not really what we should be seeing.  Some tests have been lost in transit, but because someone was ill with similar symptoms, they are counted as having died from the virus.  Also, we now know more than one U.S. state issuing the electronic death certificates certifying a COVID death when it was clear the patient or victim died from something else but was tested post mortem and found to have the virus is counted.  So, while I know from experience how awful this virus is, not all those deaths are accurate.  Many of us are recovering, thankfully.  If someone takes a bullet between his eyes, and his brain is blown out, but there is a presence of the virus on a post mortem swab, you can bet the virus did not cause his death.  So it is with those with pre-existing conditions that simply were exacerbated by the virus.  Still, it is wise to be cautious and stay a safe distance from people and to wear a mask in a store or office.  I am seeing too many ignoring this suddenly and it isn't wise.  I was mighty sick and it wasn't pleasant at all.


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I was just checking the Worldometer which give us the figures of everything and anything that is  going on globally and t*he update today in various U.S. states and countries now are admitting the numbers are not really what we should be seeing.  Some tests have been lost in transit, but because someone was ill with similar symptoms, they are counted as having died from the virus.  Also, we now know more than one U.S. state issuing the electronic death certificates certifying a COVID death when it was clear the patient or victim died from something else but was tested post mortem and found to have the virus is counted.*  So, while I know from experience how awful this virus is, not all those deaths are accurate.  Many of us are recovering, thankfully.  If someone takes a bullet between his eyes, and his brain is blown out, but there is a presence of the virus on a post mortem swab, you can bet the virus did not cause his death.  So it is with those with pre-existing conditions that simply were exacerbated by the virus.  Still, it is wise to be cautious and stay a safe distance from people and to wear a mask in a store or office.  I am seeing too many ignoring this suddenly and it isn't wise.  I was mighty sick and it wasn't pleasant at all.



Please cite your sources.


----------



## Lewkat (May 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Please cite your sources.


I did.  Worldometer.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 22, 2020)

I won't bother to open it. I've seen & heard enough.


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

I googled Worldometer and found this. I couldn't find any verification or identification of this company.

https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/05/world/worldometer-coronavirus-mystery/


----------



## Lewkat (May 24, 2020)

There is also Baselab which is similar to Worldometer.  Also, most states can be reached by looking at their websites and downloading a pdf which will give updates on counties towns and facilities with # of confirmed infected and deaths.  I have mine downloaded from NJ and check it weekly for updates.


----------



## StarSong (May 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I googled Worldometer and found this. I couldn't find any verification or identification of this company.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/interactive/2020/05/world/worldometer-coronavirus-mystery/


Wow!  Thanks for the 411 on that site.  I learned about it on SF, and am glad to know the truth of it - that's it basically worthless.


----------

